# cochinchin burl pens



## Bill_LFW (May 2, 2016)

this is the cochinchin rosewood burl I got from @Mike1950 
I made 3 pens a slimline click, patriot, roadster
fantastic burl, I almost certain that it root burl, its not hard and brittle like all the other rosewood burl pens ive turned, and it sure is oily,

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2016)

Beautiful pens- I know what your shop smells like!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 2, 2016)

Nice looking pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 3, 2016)

They look great from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2016)

Simply gorgeous burl! I've not smelled it before -- take it is nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 5, 2016)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

